# Ch Christy's Go Go



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone know anything about this girl?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Not much, she's in some of my pedigrees. Her pic appears in one of my sporting dog journals. She and Sailor Mike were supposed have been good dogs. She ofrn/clouse on top. Sailor Mike she was bred too is OFRN


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! She pops up quite a bit in the peds of a kennel I hopefully will be getting a pup/dog from this coming year. Just doing some research.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Ive heard good of christy dogs, but they are not commonly seen in many peds. They are in two lines I run. If my mags werent boxed up Id dig up specifics. 
What line does the kennel run with Go Go in the ped?


----------

